# PC under 50k



## cs4sid (Feb 25, 2015)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? *
Ans: Purpose- Programming, gaming. Applications- Eclipse, Net beans, Visual Studio, MS Office, Adobe Photoshop, Games- League of Legends, Hearthstone, Dota2, Diablo3, Starcraft 2.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: Willing to spend up to 50,000 bucks.

*3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: No.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Windows(7/8/10) and maybe Ubuntu.

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: 1 Tb should be sufficient.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: Yes, I want to buy a monitor, any HD LED monitor.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans: Mouse - Logitech G400s 

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: Not decided yet, probably by April, might consider extending it to May if better components are being released by then.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans: Assembler.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans: New Delhi, I'm open to buying stuff from online shops.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans: I wanna build a durable PC, would prefer intel processors, however I don't mind AMD. Also, please suggest a good UPS. Thanks for your replies


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 8, 2015)

No suggestions?  

Btw, I got this much in mind-
i5-4440
Asus B85m-g
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4x2) 1600Mhz
Antec Vp550p
Corsair Spec/Deepcool Tesseract
WD Blue 1 Tb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry, posts from new members are moderated and may not appear in the new posts. 

Modified forum's 60k config.


*Processor*Intel i5 4440*11,000**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,000**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 2x4 GB 1600 MHz*4,200**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 960 2 GB DDR5
*17,000*
*Power Supply*Antec VP550P*3,600**Cabinet*Corsair Spec-1*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,500**Keyboard*Dragon War GK-001 Desert Eagle USB 2.0 Keyboard*700**Mouse*none*0**Total**59,000*


GTX 960 is worth it. If you can't extend the budget, better wait for a month and buy it later.


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 8, 2015)

Will a APC 600va be good enough for the above mentioned config?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Will a APC 600va be good enough for the above mentioned config?



No better go with CyberPower BU-1000-IN @ 4k (snapdeal) as I have that APC 600VA but my config is not at all supported by my UPS.


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 8, 2015)

Technically I just a minute or more, so I can just turn off the PC when the power goes down lol, wont 600va backup for atleast 1-2 minutes?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Mar 8, 2015)

Modified       [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]'s recommendation to fit your budget.


*Processor*Intel i5 4440*11,000**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte H81M*3,200**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 2x4 GB 1600 MHz*4,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 960 2 GB DDR5
*16,600*
*Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,400**Cabinet*Any local cabby*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*None*0**Monitor*Dell S2240L*7,900**Keyboard*Your preference*700**Mouse*none*0**UPS*CyberPower 1000VA*4000**Total**50700 (w/out UPS) / 54700 (with UPS)*

     [MENTION=306794]cs4sid[/MENTION] - You will not even get 30 seconds backup with a 600VA UPS. If in-game, the UPS would trip as soon as there's a powercut. Go with a 1000VA UPS. People like me are having trouble with an 800VA UPS, let alone a 600VA UPS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

^ 
IMO a 50k config shouldn't have a _el-cheapo_ local cabinet. Dragon War GK-001 Desert Eagle is the best keyboard he can get for Rs 700

GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH would be better compared to GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Mar 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> IMO a 50k config shouldn't have a _el-cheapo_ local cabinet. Dragon War GK-001 Desert Eagle is the best keyboard he can get for Rs 700
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH would be better compared to GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1



I agree that a local PC case doesn't really do justice to a 50k rig. That, however, is aesthetic and can be taken care of when the OP has enough money to buy a decent PC case. Trying to keep things as close to his budget as possible.

_EDIT - Also, an H81 motherboard doesn't have front USB 3.0 headers so it's better to stick with a normal cabinet. Else, B85 is the way to go._

I had no idea about keyboards so just left it to someone who knows better than me or upto his preference. If you say the Desert Eagle is the best he can get then he could buy it. 

Sure, I just mentioned an H81 motherboard. Again, if you're recommending an H81M-S2PH over the H81M-S1, it could be better but that won't shake up his budget for sure.


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 9, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] if you don't mind, may I know where can I get a corsair spec-01 for 3.5k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] if you don't mind, may I know where can I get a corsair spec-01 for 3.5k?



*www.primeabgb.com/corsair-carbide-series-spec-01-red-led-mid-tower-gaming-case.html


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Mar 9, 2015)

Isn't a i3 4130 or an amd Fx 6300 more suited for users requirement.


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 10, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Isn't a i3 4130 or an amd Fx 6300 more suited for users requirement.


I'll need i5, it'll be better for running multiple applications at once.

Btw, anyone got any idea about Gtx 950/950 ti? Is it just a rumour? Does it have any estimated release date?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 13, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> I'll need i5, it'll be better for running multiple applications at once.
> 
> Btw, anyone got any idea about Gtx 950/950 ti? Is it just a rumour? Does it have any estimated release date?



Q2 maybe


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 16, 2015)

Guys, which motherboard is better Asus B85M-G or Gigabye B85M-D3H, I understand that both em are the same chipset, I want to compare them in terms of quality and features.

Also I went to the computer market place in my city (Nehru Place, Delhi) to check out what all stuff I can get locally, I found shops selling Asus strix Gtx 960 for 16k (15.9). Now, everyone here suggested me Zotac, but if I can get Strix for 1k cheaper should I go for it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Guys, which motherboard is better Asus B85M-G or Gigabye B85M-D3H, I understand that both em are the same chipset, I want to compare them in terms of quality and features.
> 
> Also I went to the computer market place in my city (Nehru Place, Delhi) to check out what all stuff I can get locally, I found shops selling Asus strix Gtx 960 for 16k (15.9). Now, everyone here suggested me Zotac, but if I can get Strix for 1k cheaper should I go for it?


Asus or Gigabyte either Mobo is good.Its your choice in the end. Zotac has 2years+ 3years warranty after registering in their website. Asus has only 3years warranty. You decide which is better for yourself.


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 16, 2015)

Is there a difference of build material between Corsair Spec -01, 02, 03?
Some reviews say Spec 01's metal bends easily


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Is there a difference of build material between Corsair Spec -01, 02, 03?
> Some reviews say Spec 01's metal bends easily



SPEC-03 build is much than the other 2 models.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 16, 2015)

anybody looking to buy graphics card should wait till 2 half of april 2015


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello again, guy's I've been told that 750ti is also based on maxwell architecture so it being replaced in the 900 series is not confirmed, any thoughts? 

Also, will the rig suggested by [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] fit in DeepCool Tesseract Sw? Corsair Spec-01 is out of stock on primeabgb, I was considering getting the rig by 3rd April.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Hello again, guy's I've been told that 750ti is also based on maxwell architecture so it being replaced in the 900 series is not confirmed, any thoughts?
> 
> Also, will the rig suggested by [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] fit in DeepCool Tesseract Sw? Corsair Spec-01 is out of stock on primeabgb, I was considering getting the rig by 3rd April.



Don't get 750 Ti in that budget. Get 960 only.

- - - Updated - - -



cupbds said:


> I have too low budget. Please suggest. It will be mainly on multimedia job purpose. at least 4/5k I spent on the items.
> I will teach with it+make D.T.P.&Multimedia job, Net, Movies are OK with it.



Make a new thread


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 26, 2015)

Any thoughts about DeepCool Tesseract Sw for the rig you suggested? Will it fit in? [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], considering getting the pc by next friday (3rd April). Should I delay it and wait? :\


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Any thoughts about DeepCool Tesseract Sw for the rig you suggested? Will it fit in? [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], considering getting the pc by next friday (3rd April). Should I delay it and wait? :\



I think  [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] has/had that cabinet. For the mobo go, with Asus B85M-G.


----------



## cs4sid (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys, I finally bought my system. This is the config-
i5-4440
Asus B85m-g
Corsair Vengeance 8Gb (1x1) 1600Mhz [WILL UPGRADE TO 16 LATER]
Seagate 1tb 7200RPM [COULDN'T FIND WD]
Antec Vp500p
Msi Gtx 960 OC edition
Dell S2240l
Microtek 1kVa dual battery UPS
CoolerMaster n300

Will post pictures and exact amount later, it costed me roughly around 65k. Thanks alot everyone <3


----------

